# [Eberron] What Lurks Below - (Full)



## The Baron (Mar 30, 2005)

"We should be close now."

_The guide's lantern emits a weak light against the overcast night.  Shadows dance among the fields of grain smothering you on each side of the tiny dirt road.  Jannis, who says he's merely a messanger, hired you and your companions for a simple escort mission form Passage to Windshire, and with the War over and you without a job, it seemed like an easy way to make a 100 gold.  He never mentioned why he needed an escort, however.  And as the first rain drops fall on the dark dirt road, you begin to wonder why he would need such expensive protection._

So I'm gonna give it a try.  I've been waiting for an Eberron game to open for a while and it hasn't happened, so I've decided I'd try to run my own game.  This will be my first attempt at DMing a pbp game, but with a little help from my players, I hope to make it an enjoyable experience for all.

I'm looking for 4 to 6 players.  I also plan to use this game as a chance to polish up my writing skills.  I'm currently studying creative writing (screenplays), but I'd like to work on my prose some more.  I'd love players who are on the same wavelength.  In other, more pompous terms, I hope you have a good understanding of the english language and would enjoy taking the time to write more than just a sentence or two when you post - creative descriptions are encouraged!  Also I post on average 4 to 5 times per week - sometimes more.  Hopefully you would share close to this ROP (Rate of Postage).   

The setting is Aundair on the border of the Eldeen Reaches.  The game will probably be more enjoyable if you pick someone native to one of those areas, though a fish out of water (or two) would also be fine.  Expect a mix of outdoor adventuring and dungeon crawling, roleplaying and combat.  I want to give every type of a character a chance to shine.  The tone will be dark fantasy in a frontier setting (think Brotherhood of the Wolf with more dungeons and magic).

You were in Passage (for whatever reason you come up with) when you were offered some quick, easy gold.  You must help escort Jannis (he says he's just a messanger) from Passage to Windshire for 100 gp.  Little did you know, 3 to 5 other adventurers were also hired.  The trip along the Wynarn River was uneventful and you've gotten to know your companions a little bit.  You docked this morning and have spent the entire day walking to Windshire.  Now you're tired, it's dark, and it just started to rain - and why would your client need this protection?

Now for the character creation rules:

2nd level character
28 points buy
NO PSIONICS
Any Basic or Eberron Race (except for Kalashtar)
Moster Manual races will be allowed if they have a good back story
I will allow ECL+1 races if they have a good back story
900 gp - if you want to blow all your money on one item, be my guest

Books Allowed:
PHB
DMG
MM
"Complete" books (adventurer, warrior, etc - though I don't have arcane and divine and would need more info from players using material from those)
Eberron Core book
*Please keep you character confined to these books.  If you try to add other material, don't expect to get approved.*

I will approve characters once a player presents a character sheet AND background.  You're second level, so you probably were involved with the War in some capacity.  Feel free to work on the character and discuss options and party configuration (perhaps even character relationships or connections) with me and your fellow potential players.


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to claim a spot first as the party's arcane power. I like to play as one of the region's wizard who is invloved in the Last War, but currently is set on adventuring after a tenure of working as a spell scriber for Aundair's nobles.


----------



## P0L (Mar 30, 2005)

I´d like to play a melee character. I need to get to my books this afternoon for a decent background/concept but here's a quick draft (no name yet):

Halfling Barbarian1 / Fighter1

STR: 14
DEX: 16
CON: 16
INT: 8
WIS: 10
CHA: 8

Feats: 
-Weapon focus Greatsword
-Power attack

Attacks:
Melee +7, Mwk Greatsword (1d10+3 19-10/x2, slashing)
Melee +5, spiked gauntlet   (1d3+2 20/x2, piercing)

Ranged +6, Composite longbow +2 (1d6+2 20/x3, piercing)
Ranged +7, Composite longbow +2 (1d6+2 20/x3, piercing) mwk arrows


AC: 17, touch 14, ff. 14

Equipement:
Studded leather armor
Spiked gauntlets 
Composite longbow 300gp 
   - 20 mwk arrows 120gp
   - 30 arrows 
Masterwork Greatsword  350gp
Knife 
Misterious medallion

A halfling orphaned in an accident (actually the heir of a Great House, may manifest a dragonmark later) in the reaches. Adopted by a primitive tribe he has been brought up as a barbaric and fearless berserker. Drafted into the army for the last years of the great war, he polished a little his style but his short temper usually gets him into trouble. Not being very bright, he follows his adopted half-orc father advice: "Son: cleave first, ask questions later".

Wishing to see the world, and find his true origin. The only clue he has to his past, a strange ornate medallion he was found with.

Progression:
Mostly barbarian, maybe another fighter level. Will review prestige clasess.

Player: 
26 y.o, male human Engineer from Uruguay (GMT-3)
I love RPG, but my schedule leaves little time for RL play, after GREAT toil I finally managed to get into a PbP game, and I think I have time for a couple more. I'm able to post every day (slower on weekends) but enjoy the roleplaying and the chance to improve my written english.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

This sounds very interesting, with all of the Sharn stuff spinning around, I'd loveto get into the Eldeen side of things.  Since this is outdoorsy, I think I'll throw in for a ranger, sincethe Core book has a good amount of detail on the different factions.  I don't know how much of the politics and clan agendas you're offing up, and it's not like my heart is set.  But and Eldeen area ranger of a yet to be determined race sounds great for me, if you'll have it.  And I AM down for your ROP, I hope everyone else is too!

TZ


----------



## The Baron (Mar 30, 2005)

taitzu52:  A ranger would be a great idea.  Since we will be in the Reeches and will be doing a fair amount of outdoor things, he/she would definitely come in handy.

POL:  I like the character concept.  Who did your character work for?  If you had a half-orc mentor, you might have worked for a mercenary company since most half-orcs are in the Shadow Marches and were not directly involved in the war.  The other option is that he worked for the Gatekeepers, a sect in the Reeches with a fair amount of orcs/half-orcs.

Wyrmslayer:  Definitely gonna need an arcanist, and Aundair has a rich arcane tradition.  Keep developing the idea.  Did he spend any time near the front lines, or was he mostly in the background?  Where did he recieve his training?  Was it a personal mentor or did he go to a school/university to study?

I have a friend who wants to play a Cleric, so he should be posting soon.  That makes the preliminary setup as Ranger, Fighter/Barbarian, arcanist, and Cleric.  Looks like we might need a rogue and some other wildcard in the 6th slot.  (Of course if someone else posts up a different character this may change).

By the way, Max HP at first level.  After that, 1/2 HD + 1 (i.e. d4 = 3, d6 = 4, d8 = 5 and so on)

I've attached the character sheet form that I would like you all to use if possible.


----------



## sleepystyle (Mar 30, 2005)

*Wildcard please!*

How about a rural shifter trained in an unarmed fighting style based around shapeshifting and his beast-heritage(boar)?  Honestly I'd like to mix in the Monastic Training feat and the resulting multiclass would be monk/druid to maximize the shapeshifting, with a resulting shamanistic beastial warrior type- but if that sounds like too much I could work it with monk only.

Just wanted to run that initial bit by you for feedback before I get down to working out the details.

-d


----------



## The Baron (Mar 30, 2005)

sleepystyle:  Love the character concept!  I think Druid/Monk is a really fun combo and I'd love to see it in action.


----------



## PlotMonster (Mar 30, 2005)

*Gedward, cleric*

Hey all, here's my sheet.  


```
[B]Name:[/B] Gedward d'Velderan
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric (War, Community)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1  ( 5p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B]  9 -1  ( 1p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1   ( 0p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)      [B]Init:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 ( 5p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -7(-5 w/o shield)         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]        10    +6    +2    -1                              17
[B]Touch:[/B] 9              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]               +3       +1	     +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                +0	   -1	     -1
[B]Will:[/B]                +3	   +3	     +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Masterwork Longsword     +3       1d8+1      19-20/x2
Shortbow                      +0        1d6              x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead (Class), calm emotions 1/day (Domain)

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus (longsword) [War domain]
	      Least Dragonmark, Mark of Finding (identify 1/day)
	      Combat Casting

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc       Total[/B]
Concentration               2      +1  (+4casting)  +3/+7
Diplomacy                    3      +1  (+2 domain)  +6
Knowledge(religion)        3	   -1                    +2
Survival                       2      +3                    +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost     Weight[/B]
Banded Mail (master)      400 gp    35 lb
Heavy Steel Shield         20 gp      15 lb
Longsword(master)	        315 gp     4lb
ID papers (portrait)        5 gp     
Traveling papers	        2 sp
Shortbow                     30 gp       2 lb
arrows (20)	        1 gp        3 lb
Cure light wounds (p) x2 100 gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 59lb     [B]Money:[/B] 28 gp 8 sp 0 cp

                              [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               50    100   150  

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 156 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] ebony
```
*Appearance:* A human stands before you.  At first you notice the weaponry he carries, which seems odd because of his short stature.  He is covered in banded mail that is dark as night, and holds a longsword and a heavy steel shield.  His skin is almost as dark as his armor.  He seems to be a stalwart warrior at first sight, but after your eyes meet you get the impression of something more. 

*Background:* Gedward spent most of his life in Urthhold in the Shadowy Marshes, a Tharashk stronghold.  From here, his family has overseen the dragonshard operations in Balinor's Sorrow for the past 200 years.  During the Last Great War, these operations continued.  However, the outpost was also used to apprehend outlaws wanted by other nations.  His first accomplishment for his house was eradicating a pirate's hold that had been attacking Breland from the penisula south of Balinor's Sorrow.  Since then, he has also helped stop two attacks from clans in the Vile Marshes and spent 1 year helping to manage a dragonshard field between Urthhold and Dhavin's Port.  

Gedward first learned of the Sovereign Host seven years ago while in Zarash'ak.  He met traders from Breland who had a cleric with them.  This cleric, Valino, did not push Gedward into following the Sovereign Host.  While they were spending time in the city, a fight broke out between two foreign humans and three young orcs.  The humans had almost beat the orcs to death when Valino cast two spells: one held the largest human immobile and the second spell calmed the other combatants.  This gave the orcs time to escape, while the humans were taken by forces of House Tharashk.  This display of both kindness and power set Gedward onto a path towards understanding the Sovereign Host more fully.  He has been offered an opportunity to work for the Finder's Guild in Aundair and gladly taken it to experience the world more and perhaps learn about more about the pantheon that has been his guiding force.

So here's my character.  I'm running a campaign that The Baron is playing in, so I'm taking this chance to play a character.  I like the balance in the party right now.  This should be fun.   

P0L, what's going on in Uruguay?  I'm an aspiring Latin American Studies scholar, so I am stoked to play with someone from there.  

dru.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

I wouldn't mind playing a Shifter rogue, who has an aspect of the rat. Not too good at direct combat and fond of staying in the back and firing arrows, or a quick dagger in the back.


----------



## P0L (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kort, male halfling bbn1/ftr1*






Kort posing near a human paladin friend (grayed out)


```
[b]Name:[/b] Kort
[b]Class:[/b] Barbarian 1 / Fighter 1
[b]Race:[/b] Halfling
[b]Size:[/b] Small
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] CG
[b]Deity:[/b] -

[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2 (10p.)	[b]Level:[/b] 2		[b]XP:[/b] 1000
[b]Dex:[/b] 16 +3 ( 6p.)	[b]BAB:[/b] +2		 [b]HP:[/b] 24 (1d12+1d10+6)
[b]Con:[/b] 16 +3 (10p.)	[b]Grapple:[/b] +0	 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] -
[b]Int:[/b]  8 -1 ( 0p.)	[b]Speed:[/b] 30'	  [b]Spell Res:[/b] -
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[b]Init:[/b] +3		[b]Spell Save:[/b] -
[b]Cha:[/b]  8 -1 ( 0p.)	[b]ACP:[/b] -1		 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] -

				   [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]		 10	+3	+0 +3	+1	+0 +0	17
[b]Touch:[/b] 14			  [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 14

						 [b]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]				 4	+3	 +1	+8
[b]Ref:[/b]				 0	+3	 +1	+4
[b]Will:[/b]				 0	+0	 +1	+1

[b]Weapon			 Attack Damage	 Critical[/b]
Mwk Greatsword		 +7	 1d10+3	 19-20/x2
Spiked Gauntlet		 +5	 1d3+2		20/x2
Knife					 +5	 1d3+2	 19-20/x2

Knife					 +6
Comp.Longbow +2		 +6	 1d6+2		20/x3
	mwk arrow			 +7	 1d6+2		20/x3

[b]Languages:[/b] Common/Orc

[b]Abilities:[/b]
-Fast movement
-illiteracy
-rage 1/day (8 rounds)


[b]Feats:[/b]
-Weapon Focus: Greatsword
-Power attack

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 13   [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 5/2.5
[b]Skills				   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/b]

Climb					 0	+2 +2	 +4
Jump						 0	+2 +2	 +4
Intimidate				 4	-1		 +3
Handle animal			 3	-1		 +2
Hide						 0	+3 +4	 +7
Listen					 3	+0 +2	 +5
Move Silently			 0	+3 +2	 +5
Survival					 3	+0		 +3


[b]Equipment:				Cost  Weight[/b]
Masterwork Greatsword (s)	350gp	4lb
Composite Longbow +2  (s)	300gp  1.5lb
	Arrows x30			 1gp  1.5lb
		Mwk Arrows x20	   120gp
Spiked gauntlets (s)		  10gp	1lb
Knife (s)					 2gp 0.5lb

Studded leather armor (s)	 25gp   10lb

Potion Cure light wounds x1	50gp	 -
Alchemist fire x1			  20gp   1lb

Misterious Medallion

Backpack					 2gp	1lb +12.5lb
Waterskin				 1gp	2lb
    Bedroll				    1sp  2.5lb
	Rations x1				 5sp	1lb
	Silk rope 50'			 10gp	5lb
	Grappling Hook			 1gp	2lb
    Flint/Steel			    1gp	-

--------------------------------------------
TOTALS					 873gp 19.5lb (31lb)

[b]Total Weight:[/b]18.5lb (32lb)   [b]Money:[/b] 5gp 20sp 0cp

						 [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]		   43.5	87   131   262   655

HALFLINGS
• +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear

[b]Age:[/b] 22
[b]Height:[/b] 3'02"
[b]Weight:[/b] 39lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] blue
[b]Hair:[/b] blonde
[b]Skin:[/b] white
```

*Appearance:*

Long dark blonde hair, tied on the back with a copper band and a short unkempt beard. Penetrating blue eyes that narrow to slits when he gets angry.

Kort wields his adopted father's bastard sword, swinging it as a small greatsword with his two hands, clad in mean looking spiked gauntlets.

A studded leather armor, stained two shades of dark brown and with darkened studs allows him to better meld with his background while stalking prey with a small composite longbow so tough to draw that average humans twice his height find too hard to use.

*Background:*

A halfling orphaned in an accident (actually the heir of a Great House, may manifest a dragonmark later) in the Eldeen Reaches. The caravan his parents traveled with was attacked by bandits, and when help arrived he was the only survivor, hidden by his mother under a low cart.
One of the rescuing Wardens of the Wood, a half-orc named Krag adopted him and raised the halfling with the help of his human druid wife.

He earned his adult name and inherited his father sword showing braveness and ferociousness in fighting the bandit lords.Now, in this new era of peace, he decided to investigate his true origin. The only hint of it a golden medallion of strange design he was found with, Kort left with his parent´s blessing to the city of Passage.

*Personality:*
 Tough good hearted and noble, Kort doesnt have much brains and has a short temper. He is usually in a festive mood and loves to party at the tavern after a good fight..


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Still have spots open?

I dont' know a lot about Eberron, but I'm willing to learn IC.  

I actually have the book but haven't had time to read it.

Edit: I also have a friend who wants to play.


----------



## P0L (Mar 31, 2005)

DAMMIT!  I cant get the freaking columns aligned on my sheet... please anyone help!


PlotMonster:  

Things are not-so-fine in Uruguay, as in the rest of latin america.... prices rise, salaries drop, except for almost half the population that works for the state, and their salaries cant be lowered in fact  HAVE to be raised and they cant get fired no matter what (by a stupid law).

Now to make matters worse, the left wing party, preying on the discontent and ignorance of the people, won the elections by a landslide margin, filling the gullible's heads with impossible promises of a "change" and a denial of the imperialistic oppresion of capitalism and yadda yadda yadda..  while they keep almost the SAME policies they condemned so harshly not 4 months ago, dealing with the FMI and borrowing money, indebting the country even MORE. 

The same you can see is happening on most of the region, with Brasil, Venezuela and Argentina being good examples of how their tales of change are just that, tales. 

But the people here is blinded by their anger to the traditional parties, so corrupt and inept that they are partially responsible of losing the elections.

SOOOO.....  why dont we stick with Eberron, where things are so much better?

(sorry for the rant)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> DAMMIT!  I cant get the freaking columns aligned on my sheet... please anyone help!



You have tabs that should be there.  Did you copy+paste from Word or something?



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> PlotMonster:
> 
> Things are not-so-fine in Uruguay, as in the rest of latin america.... prices rise, salaries drop, except for almost half the population that works for the state, and their salaries cant be lowered in fact  HAVE to be raised and they cant get fired no matter what (by a stupid law).



I know exactly what you mean.  We have to put up with a soon-to-be-dicatator in Venezuela.  Can't get him voted out, either, because the poor -- to whom he constantly lies to -- keep voting for him.



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> Now to make matters worse, the left wing party, preying on the discontent and ignorance of the people, won the elections by a landslide margin, filling the gullible's heads with impossible promises of a "change" and a denial of the imperialistic oppresion of capitalism and yadda yadda yadda.



Yep.



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> SOOOO.....  why dont we stick with Eberron, where things are so much better?
> 
> (sorry for the rant)



Yeah, who's up for a little escapism?


----------



## P0L (Mar 31, 2005)

I copy-pasted from my text editor (Context) and from Notepad, with the same awful results. Now I killed some time before going to sleep photoshopping up a portrait of Kort 

My condolences, Chavez!
Your little Castro wannabe is even WORSE than our Tabare


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> I copy-pasted from my text editor (Context) and from Notepad, with the same awful results. Now I killed some time before going to sleep photoshopping up a portrait of Kort
> 
> My condolences, Chavez!
> Your little Castro wannabe is even WORSE than our Tabare



Heh.  Nice pic.  Nothing like a jolly Barbarian.   

I'm not sure what you did, but I've seen this happen to a friend of mine and he could never end up getting it right.  It might be a lost cause.  I don't know what, exactly, you did before, but I'd try downloading the form, typing it up directly on there, and then copying and pasting directly from there.  It's possible from all the copying-and-pasting, some formatting got messed up along the way.  As a last ditch, you could type the whole thing out or just put it in a different format.  Or settle with unaligned columns.

Well, you guys don't have it great either.  Thie problems of South America, I think, will take a _lot_ of time to fix.  The problem is deeper than just political leaders, I think.  I don't know about Uruguay, but in Venezuela people don't even trust their neighbors.  That's just not a good mindset.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 31, 2005)

Can I throw my hat into the ring perhaps as a druid?


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

Got the same political problem right here but it is more localized. Local townspeople want to kick mayor ass out of town's municipal council due to *way too frequent* holidays and lousy managing style. His hide got saved by votes from those who lives in rural areas and the soldiers. 

DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

*Uhhh............*

So, where do I put how much AP that I have and what kind of AP dice that I use?
Or are we not using these rules?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Wyrmslayer said:
			
		

> So, where do I put how much AP that I have and what kind of AP dice that I use?
> Or are we not using these rules?



... What's an AP?  I don't think you're using those rules.


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

Action Points and Action Point Dice.
It is in the Eberron Campaign Setting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh oh, right.  Not used to the abbreviation.  I'd put it under a Notes header, personally, after Background.  And I'd track other stuff there too.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2005)

any spots left?


----------



## PlotMonster (Mar 31, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> (sorry for the rant)





Sorry ya'll.  I didn't mean to incite a rant, nor did I mean how is the political situation.  And there is no need to apologize.  I'm reading a book called "Drugs and Democracy in Latin America" and learning exactly how US Foreign Policy in Latin America, aka the drug war, has hampered progress for a myriad of reasons.  I just get excited when I meet Latin Americans; most have plenty of stories to share that are so different from my own.  I'll keep my posts escapist from here on out.  

dru.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

PlotMonster said:
			
		

> I just get excited when I meet Latin Americans; most have plenty of stories to share that are so different from my own.



Yeah!  Some guy tried to mug my great-uncle, and my great-uncle fought him, took his gun, and shot him.  How's _that_ for badass?







			
				PlotMonster said:
			
		

> I'll keep my posts escapist from here on out.



Okay, I'll probably stop posting here now.  I just noticed that the game is for 4-6 and I'd be the 7th, assuming everyone who posted before me makes a character.  Normal-ish D&D games seem hard to come by here for some odd reason.


----------



## PlotMonster (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mayhem!*



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> SOOOO.....  why dont we stick with Eberron, where things are so much better?




Things aren't good in Eberron!  It's raining!  And this guy has paid 400-600 gold pieces to 4-6 people (Gedward isn't smart, and therefore can't count that well) for a day's walk!  AHHHH!!!! And it's RAINING!!!!!  He must be a litch...  

dru.

::readies detect undead for first sign of a litch::


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmm.  I'd like to ask if there's room for an artificer ("There's always room for an artificer!") but I think I'd probably hit the player limit, or something, really.  But I'll see if I can get a character done, and see what happens.


----------



## The Baron (Mar 31, 2005)

PlotMonster: Litch?  As in, son of a litch?


Jdvn1: There are still spots open!  Right now, the only people who have character sheets w/ backgrouns are PlotMonster and P0L, so we still need 2 to 4 players!  It's first come first serve cause I'd like to get going ASAP.

silentspace: see above.

Wyrmslayer: Action points will be used.  I've debated how to do it, and this is what I'm gonna do.  When you take an action you will tell me if you'd like to use an action point in case of failure.  If there is no way of you succeeding by using an action point, then I won't waste it.  (i.e. if you fail by more than your AP die - 6 in general - then I won't use it)  It's not perfect, but since I will be doing all the rolling, it just seems the most logical.  Starting action points are half your character level plus 5, so basically everyone starts with 6 (barring cool feats aka Heroic Spirit).  Hope this makes sense.

Ferrix:  If you'd like to play a druid, then go ahead!  I know sleepystyle was also looking to play a druid/monk, but until I see a character sheet w/background you're not in.  I don't mind overlapping character classes, so if two people play druids that's fine.  It'll be like our own little zoo with all these animals running around.    

Krug:  Shifter rogue?  Sounds good.  Looks like the party needs a rogue.  And the more shifters the better, given the environment.

P0L:  Thanks for the character!  You are officially in!

Well, that does it for now.  We've only got two people in for certain, so keep those character sheets coming

Party Status:

Plotmonster: Gedward - Human Cleric 2 of the Sovereign Host 2
P0L:  Kort - Halfling Fighter 1/Barbarian 1


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's the conjurer, Kennith *


Name: Kennith*
*Class: Wizard 2*
*Race: Human*
*Size: Medium*
*Gender: Male*
*Alignment: Neutral Good*
*Deity: -*



*Str:    8 -1  ( 0p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1000*
*Dex: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 11 (2d4+4)*
*Con: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -*
*Int: 17 +3 (13p.)     Speed: 30'       Spell Res: -*
*Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Init: +6        Spell Save: -*
*Cha:   9 -1  ( 1p.)     ACP: -            Spell Fail: –*
* AP: 6             AP Dice: 1d6*



* Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:            10   +0    +0   +2  +0   +0  +0    12*
*Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 10*

* Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:                     0    +2        +2*
*Ref:                      0    +2        +2*
*Will:                     3    +0        +3*

*Weapon                 Attack Damage    Critical*
*Light Crossbow         +3     1d8      19-20/x2*

*Languages: *
*Common*
*Draconic*
*Elven*
*Goblin*

*Abilities:*
*Summon Familiar*
*Alertness when Familiar is with me*
*Human: Extra feat at 1st and extra skill points*
*Scribe Scroll*

*NAME: Dwain
TYPE: Familiar 
SPECIES: Raven
AC: 15*
*HP: 5*
*ATTACK: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5)*
*FULL ATTACK: Claws +4 melee (1d2–5)*
*SPECIAL: Low-light vision
ABILITIES GRANTED TO PC: +3 to Appraise check*

*NAME: Ripper
TYPE: Guard Dog
SPECIES: Dog
AC: 15*
*HP: 6*
*ATTACK: Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)*
*FULL ATTACK: Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)*
*SPECIAL: Low-light vision, scent*

*NAME: Giyder
TYPE: **Mount**
**SPECIES**: Light Warhorse
AC: 14*
*HP: 22*
*ATTACK: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)*
*FULL ATTACK: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)*
*SPECIAL: Low-light vision, scent*

*SPELLS
                INT MOD    MISC       TOTAL *
*SPELL DC: 10    +3        +0     +13*


*SCHOOL SPECIALIZATION: CONJURATION*
*SCHOOLS PROHIBITED: NECROMANCY AND ILLUSION*


*              Base    Ability  Misc.
Lvl    DC  Spell/Day  Bonus   Bonus     Spell Per Day     # Known
0     13      4     +   0 +  1(CONJ.) =       5             All
1     14      2     +   1 +  1(CONJ.) =       4              8
*
*SPELLS KNOWN*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance*

*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Summon Monster 1, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Sleep, Hypnotism, Charm Person, Identity, Enlarge Person, Mage Armor*

*SPELLS MEMORIZED*
*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Prestidigitation*

*¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯*
*Summon Monster 1, Sleep, Sleep, Enlarge Person* 


*Feats: *
*Improved Initiative (Human bonus feat)*
*Spell Focus (Enchantment)*


*Skill Points: 30       Max Ranks: 5/2.5*
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
*Appraise                 0    +3  +3     +6*
*Concentration            5    +2         +7*
*Craft: Alchemy           5    +3         +8*
*Knowledge: Arcana        5    +3         +8*
*Knowledge: The Planes    5    +3          +8*
*Listen                   0    +0  +2     +2*
*Ride                    2.5   +2         +4.5*
*Spellcraft               5    +3  +2     +11*
*Spot                     0    +0  +2     +2*

*Equipment:                 Cost  Weight   Notes*
*Backpack                    2gp   2lb*
*2 Sunrods                        4gp   2lb*
*Belt pouch                   1gp   0.5lb*
*Light Crossbow                 35gp   4lb*
*10 Bolts (1 case)               1gp   1lb*
*1 Wand of Magic Missile    75gp    -     5 out of 50 charges left
                                         (caster level 1)*
*Spellbook                  15gp    3lb*
*Spell components pouch       5gp    3lb*
*1 Potion of CLW            50gp    1lb*
*1 Guard Dog (Ripper)           25gp     -*
*1 Light Warhorse (Giyder) 150gp     -*
*1 Bit & Bridle                  2gp     -*
*1 Silk Rope (50 ft.)        10gp     -     Carried by Giyder*
*1 Military Saddle                60gp     -*
*1 Saddlebags                4gp     -*
*10 Paper                    4gp     -*
*1 Ink (8 oz.)               8gp     -*
*1 Inkpen                    1sp     -*

*Total Weight:16.5lb      Money: 448gp 9sp*

* Lgt     Med         Hvy        Lift    Push*
*Max Weight:          26> 27-53 54-80    160    400*

*Age: 30*
*Height: 5'9"*
*Weight: 160lb*
*Eyes: Brown*
*Hair: Black*
*Skin: White
*



*Appearance:*

When you see Kennith, you see a tall and a little overweight man wearing a scholar robes that look out of place in the wilderness What is suprising is that Kennith’s robes always seems clean. The man himself have long black hair is tied up in a ponytail. His brown eyes sparkled and he kept looking around, fascinated. However, Kennith loves to mutter to himself when he is disgruntled or surprised



*Background:*

*Kennith is born in capital of Aundair. In his youth, he go to one of the arcane universities in Aundair. *

*Kennith would love to say that he had seen a lot of things and overcames obstacles in the Last War.*

*However, he can’t because he one of the arcane reserves in Aundair. In other words, these disgruntled arcanists see no action and ridiculed as worthless by those mages in the front-line. After the signing of the Peace Treaty, Kennith got a job as a spell scriber for the nobility of Aundair. Things got along fine until one day Kennith review his life and decided that his life is not happy and is boring. Therefore, he made a decision to quit his job, sell his prized possessions and buy a couple of adventuring gear. Watch out, Khovaire, here comes Kennith.
**[/font=courier new]*


----------



## Krug (Mar 31, 2005)

Initial build:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Tykri
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Traveler

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1500
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 14 (2d6+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 ( 2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +4          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range[/B]
Short Bow, MW             +6     1d6             X3      60'
Short Sword               +3     1d6+1      19-20x2
Dagger                    +3     1d4+1      19-20x2      10'

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak attack +1d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Longstride (+2 Dex, +10ft to 
speed, 5 rounds), Low-light vision, +2 Balance/Climb/Jump

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 45       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/3(cc)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   2    +1          +3
Balance                    5    +4    +2    +11
Climb                      3    +1    +2    +6
Disable Device             3    +1          +4
Escape Artist              2    +4          +6
Gather Information         3    -1          +2
Hide                       4    +4          +8
Jump                       2    +1    +2    +5
Listen                     3    -1          +2
Move Silently              4    +4          +8
Open Lock                  3    +4    +1    +8
Ride                       2    +4          +6
Sleight of Hand            3    +4          +7
Spot                       3    -1          +2
Swim                       2    +1          +3
Tumble                     3    +4          +7
Use Rope                   3    +4          +7


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Short Bow, MW           330gp    2lb
Arrows (40)               2gp    3lb
Short Sword              10gp    2lb
Studded Leather, MW     175gp   20lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Thieves' Tools, MW      100gp    2lb
Explorers'Outfit         10gp    8lb
Rope, Silk               10gp    5lb
Sack (empty,5)            5sp    2.5lb 
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Trail rations (4)         2gp    4lb
Torch (5)                 5cp    5lb
Potion of CLW (2)       100gp    1lb
Potion of Remove Fear    50gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 61.5 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 107gp 4sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 143lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Furry-brown with white streaks
```
*Appearance:* Tykri is a shifter who resembles a cat. Her ears are sharp and feline-like, and she has a minkish smile. She isn't the most hygienic of beings, with bits of paper and food on her.

*Background:* Raised in Eberron and neglected, Tykri learnt to fend for herself, 
starting out from picking pockets. She hung out with alley cats before graduating into 
becoming a cat burglar, climbing into homes to steal food for the felines that she loved to spend time with. Eventually, she was able to find work for her rogueish skills, though she wished she had spend more time learning how to find and disable traps from Mgar, her gnomish mentor. She is still adapting to being around humans, and not sniffing people behind the ear.


----------



## P0L (Mar 31, 2005)

*Kort's fight, (halfling bbn1/ftr1)*

[color=#00e0]I had some free time, so I decided to test my little barbarian...
Even tough some of the rolls are not linked, some have repeated tabs, and sometimes I forgot and rolled more dice than I had to, all of them are true, I didn´t touch them.

The result was an unveliabably close fight, where I ALMOST die!!

Forgive the writting, it was done in a hurry, now I have to work I'll edit it at home tonight. [/color]

It was a rotten morning, I'll tell you. I was just there, sitting at the tavern's
single empty table, holding my head with my eyes closed. Too much drink the night
before... I was down to my last 5gp and feeling murderously hungover. In a very mean mood..
Then came 3 bugbears from out of the rain, I could smell them before I opened my 
eyes, the bastards stunk. They came to my table with obvious intentions.

-The little guy is leaving us this table - said the bigger one to the bartender who was playing dumb and pretending not to notice the bullying.
-And he is leaving some money for our drinks before he goes - added a second beast

Three of them, all twice my height. Carrying shields and mean looking morningstars.
Well, they had it coming, and I surely needed the workout..
[color=#00e0]
Init. Bugbears = 6
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71799 
Init. Kort = 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71801
[/color]

What you need to do, is LEAVE, while your stinking entrails are still in your guts I growled, half smiling, reaching for the hilt of Foecleaver at my back..
Two of the creatures seemed shocked at my threat, but the leader bared his teeth 
and started to pull out his morningstar.
Before he could complete the move, I was standing up, the big table between us. My
greatsword drawn and ready.
The monsters drew their weapons and approached me, confident that I was easy prey. One 
from the left of the table and two from the right. They were expecting me to flee..the poor idiots.

Foecleaver flashed on the dimly lighted room as I jumped towards the single 
opponent with a mighty swing. 
[color=#00e0]
Power attack +2 (+5, 1d10+7)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71809 22, hits
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71810 15hp
BB1: 15 / 20
BB2: 0 / 16
BB3: 0 / 13
[/color]
The clumsy brute tried to rise his shield, but not fast enough. He stumbled backwards into an occupied table, a huge slash bleeding from his chest, while the bartender screamed for help and the other patrons either cheered or cowered.
I stood facing my two remainig opponents.
Exchanging an stratled look, they charged at the same time, to avenge their fallen brother.

[color=#00e0]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71813 hit 3, hit7 [/color]

I couldnt parry both swings, a morningstar only glanced my forearm, but the other 
hit me flat on my chest, the air spilling out of my lungs in one breath. Then I 
felt a strong blow between my shoulderblades! The third monster wasn´t dead yet!!
[color=#00e0]
hit 7
KORT: 17/24 [/color]

The pain angered me, and I embraced the anger, feeling the rush of the fight, I 
spat a glob of blood and with a warcry I slashed my way clear towards the wall, where they 
wouldn´t be able to surround me.
[color=#00e0]
KORT 17/28, AC:15 (raging!)
power attack +2, (+7 1d10+10)
hit,14. BB3 dead. [/color]

The smaller of the bugbears fell to his knees, gripping his slashed abdomen, bleeding all over the floor with a scream. The other two swung their morningstars at me 

[color=#00e0]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71828 miss, miss [/color]

both hitting nothing more than the air where I was before.
My back to the wall, I struck a decisive vertical slash to the only unscathed 
brute, blood splashing on my face from the big wound I cut on his chest. 
[color=#00e0]
hit, 13
BB1: 15/20
BB3: 13/16[/color]

The now desperate beasts knew they were fighting for their lives and pummeled 
me with blows wich I failed to parry and hit me on shoulder and stomach. 
[color=#00e0]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71836 hit, hit.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71838 no crit
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71840 6, 3.
Kort 26/28[/color]

My forces failing, I attacked the first bugbear, barely hitting him, but enough to 
make him crumble to the floor deadly wounded. 

[color=#00e0]15,no hit + AD (5) = HIT! [/color]

The last remaining brute´s morningstar splintered the wall inches from my head at 
the same time that my sword impaled him.

[color=#00e0]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71843 miss!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=71844 hit![/color]

After pulling Foecleaver from his chest, the bugbear fell backwards like a log.
Using the sword to steady me, I fell to one knee laughing, completely exhausted. Then I coughed blood and everything went dark

[color=#00e0]rage ends, down to -2hp.[/color]


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 31, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jeth'bar Warden
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B]Human
[B]Size:[/B] Meduim
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovreign Host

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 17 (2d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longbow                   +5     1d8+2      20x3
Longsword                 +4     1d8+2      19-20x2
Throwing Axe              +5     1d6+2      20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Favored Enemy:
           Wild Empathy

[B]Feats:[/B] Track
       Rapid Shot
       Point Blank Shot
       Power Attack

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 35       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +2          +7
Craft (bowyer)             1    +0          +1
Handle Animal              1    -1          +0
Hide                       1    +3          +4
Jump                       3    +2          +5
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  1    +0          +1
Knowledge (geography)      1    +0          +1
Knowledge (nature)         1    +0          +3*
Listen                     5    +1          +6
Move Silently              1    +3          +4
Search                     5    +0          +5
Spot                       5    +1          +6
Survival                   5    +1          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Longbow,
     Composite, +2 STR  600gp    3lb
Studded Leather         100gp   20lb
Buckler                  15gp    5lb
Arrows (20)               1gp    3lb
Longsword                15gp    4lb
Throwing Axe              8gp    2lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Bowyers's Tools           5gp    5lb
Rope, 50' Silk           10gp    5lb
Backpack                  2gp    1lb
Hammer & 5 Pitons         1gp    5lb
Antitoxin                50gp    -lb
Oil of Magic Weapon      50gp    -lb
Potion of Cure Light     50gp    -lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]54lb      [B]Money:[/B]  56gp 9sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 154lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Jeth'bar Warden is a sullen young man.  Dark of hair and green eyes, he carries a longbow of noticeable quality, betraying his otherwise rugged, and unkempt appearance.  His well worn leathers show that he has spent much time exposed to the elements.  His face is lined to early for his age, and his hands are calloused and rough.  Guessing his age would be a hard task even for the most seasoned of carneys

*Background:* Born in Glenhaven in the heart of the Eldeen Reaches, Jeth'bar comes form a long line of Wardens of the Wood.  His grandfather, a notable druid of the sect, instilled in him at a young age, a strong passion to protect the wood, and a strong prejudice against the nationalistic forces that would put the land in peril.  This is how Jeth'bar came to fear Aundair.
Jeth'bar, being a quiet and introspective sort, had only few friends.  The War, internal fighting between Eldeen sects, as well as the conflict with Aundair, cost him most of those.  Indeed, his own brother was betrayed be Aundair spies and executed during a border skirmish.
He has come to terms with his past, even having his life saved once, by Aundair nationals.   He has now taken to selling his services across the border, as his family has encouraged him to see the world for a bit,before returning to Greenheart for his trials.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

The deity will obviously change and I need to buy items, but this is basically it.  Could I use a Whip Dagger?  I'm not sure if it appears in any Complete books, but I know it's in Sword & Fist and Arms & Equipment Guide.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dormon "Solo" Boddywell
[B]Class:[/B] Bard2
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host (Olladra)

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12  (2d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +12
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +1    +2    +1    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Whip                      +4     1d2+1         20/x2
Rapier                    +3     1d4+1      18-20/x2
Shortbow                  +4     1d4+1         20/x3
Arrows (20)                 -----/-----/-----/-----

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[smallcaps]Class:[/smallcaps]
Bardic Music
Bardic Knowledge
Countersong
[i]fascinate[/i]
Inspire Courage +1
Spells:
0 - 4/day, 5 Known
- Detect Magic
- Ghost Sound
- Lullaby
- Mending
- Message
1 - 1/Day, 2 Known
- Silent Image
- Tasha's Hideous Laughter

[smallcaps]Racial:[/smallcaps]
[sblock][size=1]Small: As a Small creature, a gnome gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but he uses smaller weapons than humans use, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.

Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.

Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects.

+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.

+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.

+2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.

Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.[/size][/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B] Skill Focus (Perform[Sing])

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   3    +2          +5
Balance                    2    +2    -1    +3
Craft(Alchemy)             2    +2          +4
Decipher Script            2    +2          +4
Diplomacy                  3    +2          +5
Escape Artist              5    +2    -1    +6
Gather Information         2    +2          +4
Hide                       2    +2    +3    +7
Knowledge(Arcana)          5    +2          +7
Knowledge(Geography)       3    +2          +5
Knowledge(Nobility)        3    +2          +5
Perform(Sing)              5    +2    +3    +10
Tumble                     3    +2    -1    +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Mstwk Chain Shirt       250gp   10lb
Mstwk Buckler           165gp  2.5lb
Mstwk Whip              301gp    1lb
Rapier                   20gp    1lb
MC +1 Shortbow          150gp    1lb
Arrows (20)               1gp  1.5lb
Signet ring               5gp   --lb
Backpack                  2gp   .5lb
-Bedroll                  1sp 1.25lb
-Chalk (10)               1sp   --lb
-Rations (5)             25sp 1.25lb
-Waterskin                1gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2gp 5sp 20cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                32    64    94    94   485

[B]Age:[/B] 52
[B]Height:[/B] 3'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 45lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Light
```
*Appearance:* Dormon at first appears to be an old child, but that doesn't make sense.  "Gnome" quickly snaps to mind immediately afterward.  He has a small beard (even for a Gnome) that's always kept neat.  Dormon likes to sport a very puffy shirt, partially hidden by a vest.  High socks add to his eccentricity, and his belt always has a collection of odds-and-ends, but he always has the essentials around.  On his left hand is a silver and gold ring, given to him my his father, passed down from Boddywell to Boddywell.

*Personality:* Dormon always likes to start up a conversation, but will never miss an opportunity to regale his audience with a story, whether the story be true or fabricated.  He wants to live life to its fullest and have an exciting time doing it.  Then, he can tell other people about having an exciting time.  He doesn't like close combat, preferring to keep his distance with his whip if anything goes wrong.  He has full faith in his ability to charm his way out of a situation, though.  When he's not doing anything else, he's probably playing with his ring, though.

*Background:* During the War, Dormon worked in taverns, lifting the spirits of tired soldiers.  He sometimes performed for the more powerful military personnel, but the tavern shows were always more lively.  He could never dance, but he tried to nonetheless, much to the amusement of the soldiers, but no one questioned his voice.  He trained with a smaller troupe and gained distinction with his solos, which is how he picked up his nickname.

In the taverns, though, he was a source of escapism for the soldiers.  Dormon knew he could never last very long in the thick of a battle, but he assisted in the best way he knew how -- lifting morale.  His stories were often comical tunes of the women waiting back home, cooking for the husbands that weren't there.  In such a dangerous environment, though, he was forced to learn a little bit of martial ability.  He soon got into the habit of being armed.

After the War, Dormon took care of his father in Passage.  Working in a repair facility for the lightening rails, his father taught Dormon, thorugh out his life, some of the tricks of being a Gnome.  Dormon's father was a traditionalist and made sure Dormon knew at least a little bit of Alchemy and about various oddities.  Of course, magical ability ran in the family, but Dormon's father could never get a grasp of Dormon's variety of it.  When his father died, Dormon had to find his own way in the world -- he didn't want to stay cooped up in a tavern anymore, telling the same old stories.  He wanted to use his talents to find something more...


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, this is all looking good.  The halfling is a beast, he gives me nightmares! 

As I got to looking at the title of the thread, I was considering if an affiliation with the Gatekeepers may be in order.  Usually I shy away from unsolicited plot twists when we're just getting off of the ground, but I just wanted to check in on this.  Thoughts, ideas?

TZ


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, a tie with the Fey might come in handy too.  The Green-whatevers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Also, The Baron, you might want to change the title of the thread so it says (Full) or something instead of (Recruiting).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

The Baron said:
			
		

> By the way, Max HP at first level.  After that, 1/2 HD + 1 (i.e. d4 = 3, d6 = 4, d8 = 5 and so on)



You mean, like:
d4: 4, 3, 2, 3, 2
d6: 6, 4, 3, 4, 3
d8: 8, 5, 4, 5, 4
d10: 10, 6, 5, 6, 5
d12: 12, 7, 6, 7, 6
Right?


----------



## The Baron (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, looks like we've got our six!

PlotMonster: Gedward, Human Cleric 2
P0L: Kort, Halfling Barbarian 1/Fighter 1
Wyrmslayer: Kennith, Human Conjurer 2
Krug: Tykri, Shifter Rogue 2
taitzu52:  Jeth'Bar, Human Ranger 2
Jdvn1:  Dormon, Gnome Bard 1/Fighter 1

Please post your characters at the Rogue's Gallery here!

I'm gonna keep the recruiting up for now, because I'm still looking for alternates.  I don't need character sheets, but the first two people who call the spots can have 'em.

Jdvn1: Nope, d4=3, d6=4, etcetera all the way through.  Sure it gives you a few extra hit points, but you'll need 'em.   Also I'd prefer not to use the Whip Dagger if that's OK.  It just keeps things a little easier for me.  Also, you don't have a background yet, but I want to get things going and I'm sure you'll write it in shortly.  Where did you learn your skills?  Did you train in Aundair?  Work for the nobility perhaps?

taitzu52:  As for a connection to the gatekeepers or other sects, some of you might have a connection, but the entire group shouldn't.  Also, some of you may have worked together before or may have been hired as a pair, but in general, most of you don't know each other.

I should get the first IC post up this evening.  I'm really excited to get this started.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, I'm working on that stuff.  I have to do a little reading, too, to get an idea of Aundair and such.  I'm also considering swapping Ftr for Brd to see how a medium-high level Bard plays out.  Brd 2 is decent spells, so.  I should have it all done by tonight, though.

And I'm fine with not using the Whip Dagger.  It's not like it's character-defining or anything.  Figured it was worth to ask, though.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, well, in that case.

I'd like to be an alternate!


----------



## PlotMonster (Apr 1, 2005)

*litches and neat columns*

The Baron: You are very funny... son of a litch.  How about you put a lich template on an annis?   Wait three levels, I think 6 5th level characters could take on a CR 8.  Undead hags are cool.  Undead anything are cool, especially once I get searing light. 

Those who like neat columns:  Try typing in an ASCII program first, like notepad, and then copying and pasting.  If you use code, then count the spaces for the bold or italics code accordingly.  For example, in my character sheet, I had to adjust the spacing under my AC section because the end bold created three more spaces than the top part.  I hope that makes sense.  Just go with ASCII.  

dru.


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 1, 2005)

I know you are full already, but I'd like to be considered for an alternate. I have been wanting to play a  Changeling but am stuck DMing mostly.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 1, 2005)

The IC thread is up here!

hero4hire and Amy are the alternates.  Get your characters in the rogues gallery ASAP and make your first post!

I'm sorry the map is kind of small right now.  Any suggestions on a more efficient way to make (larger) maps? (I captured a screen shot of a spreadsheat and fiddled with it in Photoshop)

Also, taitzu52, your studded leather armor only costs 25.

And for everyone, don't forget to count your gold pieces into your weight (50 gp = 1 lb).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

TB, what is your computer's resolution set at?

I tried to get rid of as much gold as I could, so I have fewer than 50 coins.  Should I try to figure out what decimal I have the gold to, or should I just ignore it?  It wouldn't put me to a medium load, but it'd be close.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Wyrm, I saw what you were trying to do.  So you know, 8 is _way_ too big.  The max is 7.  Everything above 2 is big, and use 1 for small.

One
Two
Three
Four
etc...

You can quote this post to see how it's done, if you're not sure, but I think you got it right before.

I think you were going for small, but I'm not sure.  The font sizes on your computer aren't the same as the ones here, though.


----------



## PlotMonster (Apr 1, 2005)

*posts and IC*

Who is this Crothian, who has 28000 more posts than me?  

And is this the space we have for ooc discussions?   Cause I wanted to ask, "Should we keep our posts limited to about 6 seconds worth of actions, in case we move into roundtime.  What is too much for one post?"  But I almost put it in the IC folder, and realized that was probably a mistake.  Is this folder going to be read now that we have begun?

dru.


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for your help.

I am using Firefox. Somehow, I can't access the finer points of enworld's 'reply to thread box'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

PlotMonster said:
			
		

> Who is this Crothian, who has 28000 more posts than me?
> 
> And is this the space we have for ooc discussions?   Cause I wanted to ask, "Should we keep our posts limited to about 6 seconds worth of actions, in case we move into roundtime.  What is too much for one post?"  But I almost put it in the IC folder, and realized that was probably a mistake.  Is this folder going to be read now that we have begun?
> 
> dru.



Crothian is the top poster on EN World.  He has more than double any other person.  It's kind of scary, in a funny way, really.

Yes, I think this is the better place for OOC discussions.  I think it's a good idea to keep your actions to one round at a time, although if you want to mention what you're trying to do in the future, that's fine too.

Or, if you think it's more appropriate in the IC thread, post something like:


> I want to jump through the air, draw my sword, and then charge the first soldier.  OOC: Is this too much information?  With this take more than one round?




You'll get the hang of it in no time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Wyrmslayer said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I am using Firefox. Somehow, I can't access the finer points of enworld's 'reply to thread box'



I'm also using Firefox.  I'm not sure what 'Reply to Thread' thing you're talking about.  Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## The Baron (Apr 2, 2005)

Jdvn1:  1024 X 768 X 16 - I bet that effects how small it is for me.  Never thought of it.  I just need a way to make larger maps without a lot of hastle, seeing as there should be a fair amount of outdoor activity.

PlotMonster:  When we are in combat, try to keep things in roundtime (6 secs).  Otherwise you can take longer actions as long as they don't push things out of the current scene.  And, yes, this is where we'll be posting for OOC discussion.  If you do OOC on the IC boards either put in small font (1) or just put it in parenthesis or brackets at the bottom of the post.  I usually start such comments like this:

ooc: draw my sword and chop up the orc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 2, 2005)

... Actually, that should be a good resolution.  I think.  I don't know what the deal is.  I'd try just making the maps in Paint or something.  Make a grid, and save it.  Just a grid.  Then you can just make maps on it and save it under a different filename.


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm also using Firefox. I'm not sure what 'Reply to Thread' thing you're talking about. Could you be a little more specific?




Well, I seem to be unable to activate any icons that are above the reply box such as paste, bold, italic etc. It said something about the command is invalid or ont implemented. When I try to use the paste icon to paste something (such as cha sheet from Microsoft Word), it said something about config and Mozilla. And it seem like I am unable to paste anything into the reply box when using Firefox. Only when I use IE 6.0 am I able to paste, albeit having my wording changed drastically. (all the spaces gone).​


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Does with Quick Reply, or does it also happen when you use the Advanced screen?  Is your version of Firefox up-to-date?
If your Firefox is current, I don't know what to tell you, other than telling you the tags for bold, italic, etc.
Bold is [ b]Text[ /b]
Italic is [ i]Text[ /i]
Unverline is the same, but with a u; Strikethrough is the same but with an s.
Without the spaces, of course.


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 4, 2005)

I also couldn't access Quick Reply due to Firefox making the QR icons' Javascript unable to work.
But thanks for all help.
I appreciate it.


----------



## P0L (Apr 5, 2005)

*Map*

Hey, TheBaron, the battlemap is a little too small. It's killing my eyes!
How did you make it, with what software? I know a little editing, and could give you a few hints.. 
You should fix the size, and save it as a JPG, that takes MUCH LESS space.

If you cant fix it, it's ok, its WAY better than guessing or than ASCII maps.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have neither the time nor the inclination, but maybe you could take his map and remake it so it's bigger, P0L?

He said he was having some trouble with it, so maybe you could help out?


----------



## The Baron (Apr 5, 2005)

I'll try doing a jpg tonight.  I don't know why I didn't think of that.  I used to do a bit of graphic design work.  Sorry my maps aren't so good.  Hopefully they'll get better as we progress    I hope you all like the way I'm writing out your first battle.  Any suggestions?  I'm thinking of moving all the OOC info to the end so it doesn't break up the narrative quite so much.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

I think the OOC stuff is fine.  At least, I can read through it.


----------



## P0L (Apr 5, 2005)

The maps are fine, they are only for positioning, the problem they had was the size.

Liked my map? thanks! I was just going to do the grid, but I had some time and got carried away playing with the software. I used CorelDraw 12 and CorelPhotopaint 12, I'm keeping track of the battle, expect to have it updated for the 3rd round.


This would be a fine color for my speech


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great map!  Can you get carried away more often?


----------



## P0L (Apr 7, 2005)

RD3 map ETA 3hs, I'm working late this afternoon.
I'll use the dialog color code.

May I suggest we all post our round actions in no particular order and let the DM sort them out, with the posibility of editing them if we are still before our initiative turn?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sure, I posted my action too.


----------



## P0L (Apr 12, 2005)

Ping?

Anyone here????


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yep.  A bit of a delay, huh?  Isn't the action waiting for someone?

Edit: Yeah, Gedward, played by PlotMonster, who was last seen on the 8th.


----------



## P0L (Apr 12, 2005)

Isnt there a rule about NPCing an absent player?  It's just combat.
My halfling is being torn to pieces and if I dont decapitate a shifter with my next +7 1d10+10 swing I'll be in trouble!  (and if I DO kill him I'll be longing for the CLEAVE feat I'm taking NEXT level)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

This is in no way directed at PlotMonster, IMHO, he hasn't been AWOL quite long enough to warrant that.  Let's just call it a follow up to Brother Shatterstone's  "What's goin' on?" post last week.

Attendance on ENWorld is down.  Way down.  I think that any an all serious GM's have to construct and adhere to some policies to take "frequency" issues into account.  Whether it be RL stuff, a loss of interest from one or more parties, or just the fact that this site is so huge and global, it has become a REALLY common occurrence on this forum.  It plays out as a cause and effect occurrence:  player stops posting or is late,  GM stalls the game to be fair, and then, other players lose interest and stop posting (or make short, lame, 2D posts).  Not to say that the GM should run the whole show (I've seen that too...woof!), but there needs to be a healthy balance.

I'm just saying...this is a common PBP problem.  Some great GM's address it through NPC play, "warring status" posts for players that plan to be absent, etc.

I just wanted to bounce it off you guys.  If you can get down with South American politics, we can handle this too!

TZ


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

After my disarm, I'll be over to try to help, P0L.  At least, that's my plan currently.

Yeah, attendance on EN World PbPs, specifically, has been down.  Missing players is also more common with larger groups.  Personally, I'm okay with waiting up to a week for missing players.  After that, the player should be NPC'ed until a good dropping point is found.  At least, that's how I'd play it as a GM.

I understand stuff happens, so if he came back later, he could pick up his character again or meet up someplace.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry about the delay folks.

I've decided that I'll start NPCing a PC if the player hasn't been on in more than two days.

As for Gedward, I know the player personally, so I'll make sure he posts tonight so we can get things rolling.  He had a family member in town this weekend, and he's been working 10-12 hour days, so he's been pretty busy.  If he doesn't post tonight, I'll take over for the time being.

Thanks for being patient, all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yikes, that's a lot of work.

If he's busy, I'm okay waiting.  Next time, could someone warn us, though?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

w00t

Welcome back, PlotMonster.


----------



## PlotMonster (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sorry!*

Hey all, sorry about all the long wait and the 2D post.  I agree with the DM running a character NPC over an absence.  2 days is fair for an unannounced absence.  In the case of an announced absence, I would recommend letting the DM pick up the characters actions immediately, with some advice from the player.  

As far as this instance goes, my brother was in town from Friday to Sunday.  Once he left, my boss informed me that his data set was royally screwed up.  My post, which was fairly 2D, was made because TheBaron called me in the middle of a meeting and asked me to post that night.  I was able to post while working with my boss.  This post was the longest break I've had since last week.  

Ok!  Back to work...  But I will be posting.

dru.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I'm okay with waiting an extra day if you're suddenly really busy.  If you came on the OOC thread and were like, "Suddenly massively busy, I'll post tomorrow/NPC my character/I want to do (action) someone help me with that", that'd be cool.

Besides, not all our posts can be spectacular, can they?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Note: Long Post*

*Warring Status*

_This is a post from another game (Lord of the Rings) that I'm in.  The DM is very particular about the game moving along (as you will see, esp. in the last paragraph), but I think that this method is a brilliant way of dealing with forseen absenses:_

Warring Status Mode, Warring Method, Mode Time: A Way to Give Input Without Being There

I have been trying to think of a way to give control to players over there characters, even when they are hard pressed for time and cannot get to a computer except to fire off a few quick lines before they leave for business, study for finals, have relatives over for the holidays, etc.

What I have decided on is a way for a player to just type in three words, which will give me some input as to how to run their characters, what they will fight with, and how long they will be under this kind of "automatic pilot" mode. Here goes:

Warring Status Mode:

Aggressive - Character will actively move to destroy the enemy, often by charging. If stationary, will use anywhere from 50% to all of action allowance for (2-6) attacks. When in this mode, the character will only switch to Passive or Situational upon being damaged up to or below 33% of their Health left (-7 Incapacitated). They will never become Defensive.

Passive - Character will not actively move to destroy the enemy, but will defend and fight back to the point necessary to end the immediate fight (the opponent they are faced with, not the whole battle itself) so they can carry out other actions or duties. When in this mode, the character will only switch to Defensive or Situational upon being damaged up to or below 50% of their Health left (-5 Wounded). They cannot move up to Aggressive.

Defensive- The opposite of Aggressive. This character will try to escape through move actions, parries, and dodges. This character will only attack after all means of escape have been blocked. They will remain in Defensive mode until being damaged up to or below 50% of their Health left (-5 Wounded). They have chosen not to fight Aggressively or Passively, so they will remain in Defensive mode unless they are really injured.

Situational- The player has relinquished command of their character's status and is asking me to assign a mode accordingly. Often times, I will take into consideration the character's Health (current) and occupation. Warriors who have high health scores and are "healthy" are more likely to become Aggressive then injured Warriors, or healthy minstrels and loremasters. Likewise, I may assign an injured bowman to be aggressive while I have an injured warrior guard him as Passive.

Warring Method:

Melee Only- Character will only fight with their melee weapon.

Melee Preferred- Character will fight with melee weapon first, but is not limited just to the melee weapon and may choose to use a ranged weapon or fight with fists if they loose their melee weapon or the situation calls for it.

Ranged Only- Character will only fight with a ranged weapon.

Ranged Preferred- Character will fight with ranged weapon first, but is not limited just to the ranged weapon and may choose to use a melee weapon or fight with fists if they loose their ranged weapon or the situation calls for it.

Unarmed Only-Character will only fight with their fists.

Unarmed Preferred- Character will fight with fists first, but is not limited just to their fists and may choose to use a melee weapon or fight with a ranged weapon if they are fighting against heavily armored opponents or the situation calls for it.

Mode Time:

This is just a statement from the player letting me know how long the autopilot will last. It can be as simple as "First several rounds", "Until I return", "Indefinitely", "Round 2", etc....

So, if people are going out of town, are busy, and forsee that they will be out of a fight for a while, there really is no need to send a long email explaining things...if we are engaged in a fight, just post what you want your character to do and I will take care of the rest. It can be as simple as:


Garether: Aggressive: Ranged Preferred: Until I return
Iaraphel: Aggressive: Melee Preferred: Until the enemies are dead
Imrador: Aggressive: Melee Only: Round 3

Fast, easy, and to the point. I hope this gives you all a better since of control over your character when you cannot be here. 

New Proposal that All must Hear:

The Penalty of Indecision: All of you who remain here at this site, who have participated in at least one combat scene, you all have done well in responding in a timely manner which has for the most part, allowing combat to flow as smoothly as it can in the rather awkward atmosphere of PbP. Please take the effects of what I am about to propose only in direct reference to your performance (you have the power to control this, and I'll explain), and don't get defensive in interpreting it as a threat. I intend to do this for my Star Wars game too because I am really hoping to prevent outbreaks of Belecthirism or Edinorism in my games, especially in combat situations.

When I post a map and ask for you all to declare your actions, I expect either one or two things from everyone:

1) For you to declare your actions
2) Tell me that you are in a bind for time, and need to use a specific status, method, and it will go for a certain length of time.

Basically, there is no "oh, you know how I fight" because no, I really don't. Everyone fights with bows, melee weapons, or by using cover, or by running forward or away from the enemy. If you don't post and let me know specifically that you are declaring your actions for that round or are declaring a status for the forseeable future...then you are giving me more work. I don't like more work. So, in order to alleviate more work for me and give you all incentive to let me know what your status is, I've decided to do this:

1) I will play your character for one round in which you give me little direction and I will play them without tactical bias (its a pain in the ass to try and fight yourself), and will do so with your character's best interests for survival in mind.

2) If you do not contact me after that round with some input (after all, player decisions in combat are as important as your stats....and I really mean that), you aren't going to get any experience for that round, because, well.....it's me fighting my own characters...and I don't feel like rewarding you when I am doing ALL of the work.

3) If you don't mind not advancing and continue for a third round to give me input, I will by this time think that your character is beginning to panic. While I won't impose penalties for panicking, I will rule that your character goes last in the initiative order....and we all know what happens to those who go last. They spend all of their time parrying and getting hit.

So, if you don't give me input within one round of absence (and I mean this will be anywhere from within 36 to 48 hours of the round), I am free to not give you experience for the following rounds and really not let you go until last for the third and following rounds. How do I determine a proper length of time? I will post a map and ask those involved in the fight to declare their actions. Within 24 hours, if everyone has declared their actions or picked a status, I will post the next round. If not everyone has posted, I will wait until 36 hours have past or 48 hours (as determined by MY schedule as I am the one doing the figuring and making the maps). If you cannot post within 36 hours, I understand and will play your character as I think would best suit them and they will recieve full experience. This is the grace period. If I haven't heard from you within another 36 hours for the next round...you get nothing for advancement, and after that.....good luck surviving. 72 hours is three days. If you can't get a hold of me in three days during combat, you will be penalized...simple as that. The game will go on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

That is pretty cool, although I don't know if it's necessary at the moment.  I don't really like the penalty thing at the end, but it's up the GM, really.  Some GMs prefer skipping the character until he comes back or having him do stuff "in the background."  It's not a good message to send out to the players that they can think, "Oh, I don't have to pay much attention.  I'll do something melee since I'm a melee character and the GM can figure out the rest."

If I'm not mistaken, the GM specifically asked for decent writing.  If a player has to be gone for a little while, that's fine, but the GM should probably handle it on a case-by-case scenario how he sees fit.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

You're right in the fact that THIS game is just started. Warring status was posted in an established game, where we were some writing fools for a while until combat happened.  Combat lasts a long time in LotR, so I think that is why it was addressed.  I will say again, this DM's stance was a fairly extreme case, but I think the concept is an excellent one to share with other PBPers to take that they need from it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

True.  I like the idea, and GMs should probably keep it in mind so as to consider it when things get dire.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently (over the weekend) got Races of Stone and saw some neat Gnome Bard racial substitution stuff.  Could I retroactively take the 1st level racial substitution and later take some of the other stuff?  I know the Races books aren't in the list of allowed books, but I figure it's worth it to ask anyway.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry I've taken a while to respond, Jdvn1.  I thought I did, but it appears I was just delusional.   What do you want to add/replace?  It will probably be OK, but I'd like more specifics, obviously.  Send me a personal message, if you can.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

No problem.  Away the PM goes.

Edit: Nevermind.  Can't send PMs because I'm not a Community Supporter and you're set not to receive emails.

I wanted to take the 1st level substitution which lets me add the Gnome racial spells to my spells list -- _dancing lights, ghost sound_, and _prestidigitation_ -- in exchange for two choices of cantrips, and I replace countersong with Counter Fear.

I later want to take the 6th level substitution to replace _Suggestion_ with Phantasmal Song.

You want me to summarize/type out the rules stuff too?


----------



## Candide (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there room for another, since the thread name says you are still recruiting?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Is there room for another, since the thread name says you are still recruiting?



The party size is supposed to be 4-6, and we have six.  The said that he was keeping recruitment open for alternates, though.  I believe you'd be the second alternate, if you want.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 27, 2005)

Jdvn1: All those changes sound great!  Go for it.

As for recruiting, I think I'm gonna be done.  I'm still getting the hang of the boards.  Is there a way to change the title of the thread?  If not, should we move to an official OOC thread?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

The Baron said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: All those changes sound great!  Go for it.
> 
> As for recruiting, I think I'm gonna be done.  I'm still getting the hang of the boards.  Is there a way to change the title of the thread?  If not, should we move to an official OOC thread?



Woo!  Thanks.

To change the title, go to the original post, hit "Edit Post" and change the title listed there.


----------



## The Baron (May 15, 2005)

Hey all.

Sorry for the waiting, but I am going to have to take a break for a while.  I just recieved a promotion at work AND I figured out I should be able to graduate from college this summer AND I'm starting up a new band (I play guitar and sing).  This is good news for me, but bad news for the Play by Post, which has gone further and further down on my list of priorities.  I apologize for having to put a halt to the game, but perhaps in a few months I'll be able to start things up again.

I love the group, and I loved all your posts, but unfortunately the games will have to be put on hold for a bit.


----------



## P0L (May 15, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion, and good luck with college.

Sorry it ended, looked good. Hope to see you around when you have more time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Good luck on stuff!

And if you need a drummer in the Houston area, give me a ring.


----------

